# Common Frogs - Spawn



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I got a small amount of frog spawn from my friends pond to hatch out as an experiment, i intend on letting the frogs go after. Seems to be doing ok in just normal water with no plants.

Anyone got any tips for successfully hatching them? 

i.e what to feed newly hatched tadpoles etc...

Thanks

Andy


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm doing similar to what you're doing, but with a different species- i think.
They hatch incredibly quickly at room temp in a plastic container.I put some floating pond weed in there too. They eat it when young and it oxygenates the tub. I started about 2 weeks ago and mine are large tadpoles swimming around and begging for food now! They have started eating pieces of meat and dead crickets.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool I found a common frog the other day neerly stood on it!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> I'm doing similar to what you're doing, but with a different species- i think.


Mine are just the standard common frog you get in ur garden in the UK. I will post some pics soon. Let everyone enjoy my experiment too! :lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> Mine are just the standard common frog you get in ur garden in the UK. I will post some pics soon. Let everyone enjoy my experiment too! :lol2:


 :lol2:!


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a little frog spawn to watch develop each year. It's my understanding that when they hatch, and start swimming around the sides - they're eating algae/plant matter. As they develop their legs, they'll eat meat some people give them liver, but I usually drop a couple of dead worms/insects in (but take out what they don't eat - so it doesn't foul water). 

Think they'll eat just about anything  If you're keeping them indoors; remember to give them a couple of part-water changes a week (no tap water, obviously).

Saying all that; I just used to keep them in a bucket of water outside when I was a kid. LOL!

Cheers, Phil


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Some pics of the tads. They were all round unformed dots 2 days ago!!!










Im not sure what the group in the middle is doing in this one!! lol!


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooh it's so fun watching spawn develop! Putting in a little moss or algae will help them out.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Emjay said:


> Ooh it's so fun watching spawn develop! Putting in a little moss or algae will help them out.


Hows sphagnum moss?
I've got loads of the stuff.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! May go on the hunt for some spawn... I love hatching frogs *lol*


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Feed them Algae wafers, you can get them from an aquatics shop. They love them.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine prefer ham or dead insects. I think it is better for them.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

am runin away to frog ponmd to gt sdome spawn yayyyyyy


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

I have done this many times before, its great fun. Last year i even had 2 common newts hatch from the tadpoles.

use pond water from the pond they originated from and use some of the weed and algee from that pond to. Change the water every week and replace the weed at the same time. this way they get the natural vitamins and diet that they would of had. 

Algee wafers are ok but uneaten will make your water turn very quickly. Fish flakes are good but you run the same risk as with the wafers.

When they start to grow the legs its time to make sure that there is access to exit the water as they do develop quiet rapidly. When they are out the water feed them on hatchling crix and dust them with calcium and nutrobal on alternate feeds to stop any MBD or disformaties creeping in.

Try not to let them get to hot, make sure there is always access to clean water and there is good ventilation in the viv.

Good luck all im off to get some more myself now!! lol

*PLEASE ALL WHEN YOU PUT THEM BACK IN THE WILD PUT THEM BACK IN THE POND THEY STARTED IN.*


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Todays development, wriggling but no swimming.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

If mine are anything to go by, they'll lose their external gills in a couple of days and be swimming like mad...lol
I got a small 2 inch square blob of spawn and when I changed them into a bigger tank day before yesterday counted 105 tadpoles!!!!
I'm off to the pond again tomorrow in the hope the ones there have hatched out so i can put 95 of mine back...gonna keep 10 until they get their back legs (Maybe until they crawl on land if I can get some of my crick eggs to hatch out as food)

Feeding mine on lettuce, vege wafers, algae pellets and fishfood at the mo but think ill stop the vege wafers as I think thats adding to the stink of the water.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I would love some toad or newt spawn, the best place for toad spawn is a small tarn in the lake district (won't mention any names). Last time I went there I saw hundreds if not thousands of adult toads at the bottom of the water and spawn everywhere!! I didn't take any but it was fascinating to see.

Edit: Just remembered a lot of the spawn was on the sides due to the water evaporating, i spent ages trying to shuv it back in, lol!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Todays Updates: Swimming around manicly, put some aquatic plant leaves in there, a couple of fish food flakes and an algae wafer.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey, i remember when my tads where like that! It was only about 3-4 days ago. Mine now look similar to frogs now but small with no arms nor legs. Some have a golden tinge now. It's so fascinating to keep and raise spawn.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Hey, i remember when my tads where like that! It was only about 3-4 days ago. Mine now look similar to frogs now but small with no arms nor legs. Some have a golden tinge now. It's so fascinating to keep and raise spawn.


Yeah, I havn't done it for a few years. Its great. Im going to let them all go except for a few when they are bigger then raise the few i've got left into little frogs!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm keeping mine untill they are full grown but tiny, then i will let them go. I'm doing this because me bloody Koi Carp in the pond will eat tadpoles. Their biggest threat on land would be my mean cat killing them :?


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

i have just done the same for my daughter she's caught the bug from us we have frogspawn and toadspawn too cant wait and my mum hates it in her pond lol


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

How they coming along folks ??
Some of mine are starting to take shape now, not all just a round blob with a tail...lol
Took 94 of em back to the lake today (NO I didn't count em this time) but kept 10 plus one thats got problems...Caudata.org calls it a 'spinner'...it cant swim properly and just does wiggles like a bloodworm through the water so probably wont survive.
They've got a good headstart on the others, which im not sure if im happy about or not to be honest...lol
I'll charge my cam tonight and get some pics tomoz


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone ever keep the froglets???


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Does anyone ever keep the froglets???



lol i dont think any1 could fit 500 frogs in there house =p


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

i just got a hole load, still in there eggs cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

I did this lol, i did it for the same reason an experiment and i let them go when they got all their legs and their tails where gone, mine did very well on fish food flakes goldfish and tropical, i also toor tiny bits of veg in and it was gone the next day, it was very interesting and fun to watch, i think i will do it again some time but not any time soon as im busy with my land snails... but i really did enjoy caring for taddies... xox be sure to do regular pics... xox


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Does anyone ever keep the froglets???


I made the mistake of keeping toadlets last year. NEVER AGAIN. Although they were very cute and I always intended on letting them go after the winter (Once i'd fed em up a bit), due to bad info on t'internet most of em died  I started with 21 toadpoles, one dissapeared before metamorphosos, so had 20 little toads. My main mistake was not dusting their food with vits, just calc (Also used calciphos sometimes...at the time I thought that would be good for em...now I know different!!), and not dusting enough, plus I thought they were getting uv through the garage roof (Plastic sheeting stuff) but they weren't so subsequently alot got MBD, one of which i'm still trying to save at the mo.

Although having said all of that, my one eyed frog I 'rescued' is coming on absolutely fine, and he was originally kept the same as the toads, so im not sure whether there might have been something genetically wrong with the toads which may have contributed
(The sticklebacks in the lake they came from have two types of disease)

Forgot to charge my cam lastnight...lol..so no pics yet.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry i havn't posted pics for the past few days but here they are. They are coming along fine, eating sinking fish wafers, fish flakes and dead crix.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

How very cute, they dont look like mini axolotls anymore


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol. Anyone got any more tips on food? I havn't seen them eating anything yet. They are, obviously but I dont know which one of the 3 things it is!! Or all of them. Could just be algae of the aquatic plant leaves in there.


----------

